# Very desperate - can't get this Java program to work



## laukejas

Hello,

I try to make Java program to work. It is a solar system simulator (named Ballistic Trajectory Planner) from AstroJava.com (site is now down for some reason). Maybe 1 year ago I had it, and it installed and worked with no problems. But now when I download it from here, and try to run it, it downloads some files, but then comes up with error:

Unable to launch application.

(in details section):



> Error: found unsigned entry in resource:
> http://download.java.net/media/jogl/builds/archive/jsr-231-1.x-webstart-current/jogl.jar


(In "Launch" section):



> <!-- JNLP File for BallisticTrajectoryPlanner -->
> <jnlp spec="1.0+"
> codebase="http://www.astrojava.com/btp/"
> href="BallisticTrajectoryPlanner.jnlp">
> <information>
> <title>Ballistic Trajectory Planner</title>
> <vendor>AstroJava.com</vendor>
> <homepage href="index.html"/>
> <description>Software to plan and calculate ballistic trajectories between solar system objects.</description>
> <icon href="iconPlanner.gif"/>
> <offline-allowed/>
> </information>
> <security>
> </security>
> <resources>
> <j2se href="http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se" version="1.5+"/>
> <property name="sun.java2d.noddraw" value="true"/>
> <jar href="http://www.astrojava.com/btp/BTP.jar" download="eager" main="true"/>
> <jar href="http://www.astrojava.com/common/PlanetTextures.jar" download="eager" main="false"/>
> <extension href="http://download.java.net/media/jogl/builds/archive/jsr-231-webstart-current/jogl.jnlp" name="jogl"/>
> </resources>
> <application-desc main-class="BallisticTrajectoryPlanner"/>
> </jnlp>


(And in Exception):



> com.sun.deploy.net.JARSigningException: Found unsigned entry in resource: http://download.java.net/media/jogl/builds/archive/jsr-231-1.x-webstart-current/jogl.jar
> at com.sun.javaws.security.SigningInfo.getCommonCodeSignersForJar(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.security.SigningInfo.check(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.checkSignedResourcesHelper(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.checkSignedResources(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareResources(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareAllResources(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


I tried reinstalling Java, both 32 and 64 bit, installing Java3D, various combinations, but nothing works, all the time I get this error. I tried redownloading the file, but it makes no difference. I red that this may be due to something in Java blocking 3d applications, but I'm not sure.



Please, someone, help me out here. I've been trying to make this work for more than 2 weeks, with no success. I really, really need this program. Or, if you know a similar program, please tell me.

I would very much appreciate any advice.


----------



## Special2God

Try going to:
Start menu > Control Panel > Java Control Panel
and change the "Mixed Code" option to:
"Enable - hide warning and run with protections"
(found information at docs.oracle.com)

If you have time, check these similar threads:
coderanch - JARSigningException when deploying jar webstart
oracle.com - Error: Found unsigned entry in resource


----------



## laukejas

Thank you for your answer, I just tried that, but still get the same error. I'm quite dummy in Java programming, so these links you gave me didn't help much, sorry...


----------



## Special2God

I assume you can't edit the "Lauch" section you copy-pasted in your first post. 
If you can edit it, please add:


Code:


<all-permissions/>

Between these two lines:


Code:


<security>

</security>

So that you end up with:


Code:


<security>
  <all-permissions/>
</security>


Also, if that does not work, try removing these lines all together:


Code:


<security>
</security>


I honestly did not know what .jnlp files and Jar signing and security certificates were until I started researching this problem. 
The problem appears to be related to a set of commands that the program is trying to run. 
The error you copy pasted mentions jogl.jar which is a library of commands maintained by a third party and is used for 3D render. 
There's probably a problem with that party's security setting or certificate. 
I would try to contact anyone you can at the ballistic trajectory website you got the program from. 
Although I'll post back here within the next few days if I come across anything that can help your situation.


----------



## laukejas

How would I edit the launch section? With what program?


----------



## Special2God

Where did you copy-paste the launch section from in your first post? 

Where are you running the program from? 
A website, a file on your computer, etc.

Do other Java programs work on your computer, you can test your computer's Java here. 
*Click the "test the currently installed version of Java" link below the large red button.*

Once we know where the "launch file" is, you can edit the "launch file" in notepad by dragging and dropping it onto an empty notepad window. 
I say the "launch file" because I'm not sure where the launch file is stored or whether you have access to it. 

Please give as much information as you can about where and how you are trying to running the file, even small details that seem unnecessary can help us help you. 
:smile:


----------



## laukejas

I copied it from error message "details" section. It is not editable, it is only a message.

I'm running it from my computer.

Yes, everything else with Java works.

The only file which I downloaded and try to run is BallisticTrajectoryPlanner.jnlp, and opened in notepad, it shows as follows:



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <!-- JNLP File for BallisticTrajectoryPlanner -->
> <jnlp spec="1.0+"
> codebase="http://www.astrojava.com/btp/"
> href="BallisticTrajectoryPlanner.jnlp">
> <information>
> <title>Ballistic Trajectory Planner</title>
> <vendor>AstroJava.com</vendor>
> <homepage href="index.html"/>
> <description>Software to plan and calculate ballistic trajectories between solar system objects.</description>
> <icon href="iconPlanner.gif"/>
> <offline-allowed/>
> </information>
> <security>
> </security>
> <resources>
> <j2se href="http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se" version="1.5+"/>
> <property name="sun.java2d.noddraw" value="true"/>
> <jar href="http://www.astrojava.com/btp/BTP.jar" download="eager" main="true"/>
> <jar href="http://www.astrojava.com/common/PlanetTextures.jar" download="eager" main="false"/>
> <extension href="http://download.java.net/media/jogl/builds/archive/jsr-231-webstart-current/jogl.jnlp" name="jogl"/>
> </resources>
> <application-desc main-class="BallisticTrajectoryPlanner"/>
> </jnlp>


I tried inserting "<all-permissions/>" between "security", but get the same error.

You can try opening it yourself, maybe you'll understand more than I do. I attached it in rar.


----------



## Special2God

I went ahead and downloaded the .jar files from the website onto my computer and tried running them directly. 
I tried running the main BTP.jar and got an error related to missing resources. 
I also tried to run the .jnlp file and got the same error you did, I fiddled with the file a little and got some different errors, but nothing successful. 

I have not encountered .jnlp files before and I'm honestly not sure what might be wrong, it does not appear to be something that we can fix on our end short of reverse engineering the files :lol:. 
I would try to contact the website you got the program from as they might have the source code and be able to help you :4-dontkno.


----------



## laukejas

But I'm sure this file is exactly the same as about an year ago (they haven't updated it). And then it worked. I believe this is because of some Java update.


----------

